
Ask HN: Why No Discussion on the Grace Murray Hopper Academy - drallison
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;gracehopper.com&#x2F;careers appears in the HN listings but has not links for flags, discussion, and so forth.  Why?
======
minimaxir
The listing implies that Grace Murray Hopper Academy is now in YC. Since there
is no record of this, I assume they are a YC W15 nonprofit.

~~~
drallison
And YC W15 nonprofits are not to be discussed on Hacker News?

~~~
minimaxir
Job ads in general have comments disabled. (Since there's no point, really)

------
Alupis
It's a paid ad.

